# How should I dress for a written exam?



## sunkissed (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to be taking a written entrance exam at an ambulance company, should I dress professional or just casual? There is no interview or anything following the exam so I feel like jeans and a t-shirt would be okay, yes or no?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anytime you go into the company you should dress to impress. It doesn't matter if you are turning in a single piece of paper or doing an interview, look nice.


----------



## SoCalEMS (Jul 24, 2013)

Definitely not jeans and a t-shirt. I would recommend business casual at the very least


----------



## sunkissed (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys are right, thanks!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2013)

This worked for Will Smith joining the Men In Black. (The Best of the Best, SIR!).


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

I expect at least business casual when interviewing people.  The last time I went to take an employment test I omitted the tie and sport coat, but that was because they wanted to do some skills before the oral interview.   I kept my tie in the car incase I had a moment between skills and the oral interview.  I then apologized for my lack of tie, but they said they were happy when they can get someone just dressed decently.

It's hard to overdress for an interview so long as you're not in a tuxedo or a bedazzled suit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2013)

Along those same lines, if you are wearing a suit or business casual… Make sure it looks presentable. I recently saw a candidate interviewing for a position at my agency wearing a winkled shirt and pants with a stain on them. Seriously. 

If you don't normally dress in business casual or have a suit, (or haven't put that Sudon in five years since you last wore it to a funeral) I highly suggest a place like Men's Wearhouse. They specialize in making guys look good for not a lot of money. It's worth the advice from somebody who does it every day if it's not something you're totally tuned up on.


----------



## sunkissed (Jul 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Along those same lines, if you are wearing a suit or business casual… Make sure it looks presentable. I recently saw a candidate interviewing for a position at my agency wearing a winkled shirt and pants with a stain on them. Seriously.
> 
> If you don't normally dress in business casual or have a suit, (or haven't put that Sudon in five years since you last wore it to a funeral) I highly suggest a place like Men's Wearhouse. They specialize in making guys look good for not a lot of money. It's worth the advice from somebody who does it every day if it's not something you're totally tuned up on.



I don't think Men's Wearhouse would have anything for me because I'm a girl haha  but I'm going with business casual, thank you everyone for your input!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2013)

Right. Sorry didn't notice that. But the advice still stands ... For guys.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Along those same lines, if you are wearing a suit or business casual… Make sure it looks presentable. I recently saw a candidate interviewing for a position at my agency wearing a winkled shirt and pants with a stain on them. Seriously.
> .



Or have a really good excuse as to why you're looking tore up. Like you got mugged by the homeless man outside Starbucks, or there was an overturned bus of pregnant nun hemophiliacs and you had to intubate all of them while driving to the interview. 

On a related note. I just had a guy come to our testing wearing sagging women's skinny jeans, and another wearing the uniform from his current job.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2013)

sunkissed said:


> I don't think Men's Wearhouse would have anything for me because I'm a girl haha  but I'm going with business casual, thank you everyone for your input!



They'd sell something to you if you wanted it. And alter it later for free. (Ever see "Annie Hall"?). But the employer might have a prejudice against that.


----------

